# What wattage lights do you guys use for your tegus



## busterization (Dec 12, 2009)

what wattage lights do you guys use i have a 90 watt basking and ima get a 75watt flood and 20 watt uv/uvb bulb would that be good to maintain everything?

( i dont have a tegu with me right now )


----------



## reptastic (Dec 12, 2009)

since my tegu was a hatchling i used a 85 watt basking lamp a 75 watt heat lamp 20 watt uvb lamp and since winter has kicked in i have removed the 75 watt lamp because i have a space heater in my reptile room i still get a 110 basking temp and 90 overall temp. i had good sucess so far so i would say yes


----------



## chris allen (Dec 13, 2009)

I would suggest to invest in a tempgun. Something to give you instant surface temp readings. This will tell you what wattage bulbs you should be using, there is no way of guessing. Size of cage, temp of room, type of cage, placement of fixtures/basking surfaces....etc, are all factors that will effect what size bulb you need. I bought my tempgun a long time ago from tempgun.com and it still works perfect.


----------



## mikecrowder23 (Dec 13, 2009)

I use a 160w mercury vapor and a 75 watt infrared light at night, keeps her happy and warm.


----------



## Jefroka (Dec 13, 2009)

I use a 150 watt IR for basking, 40 watt strip light with UVB.


...Jefroka


----------



## TanMan57 (Dec 13, 2009)

I use a 100 watt power sun and a 25 watt basking bulb that gets his basking temps around 105. Plus i use two repti glow 5.0's


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 13, 2009)

I second the suggestion to get a temp gun. There are so many factors that will determine what size bulb to get.

I use a 100w PowerSun for my tegus. The B/W are asleep but the red is still coming out to bask. Since we may have some cool days, I also put a 50w halogen for additional heat in his enclosure.


----------



## mr.tegu (Dec 13, 2009)

chris allen said:


> I would suggest to invest in a tempgun. Something to give you instant surface temp readings. This will tell you what wattage bulbs you should be using, there is no way of guessing. Size of cage, temp of room, type of cage, placement of fixtures/basking surfaces....etc, are all factors that will effect what size bulb you need. I bought my tempgun a long time ago from tempgun.com and it still works perfect.


 CANT SAY IT ANY BETTER MY SELF.....THIS IS THE TRUTH!!


----------



## reptastic (Dec 13, 2009)

i agree a temp gun is definatly needed with any reptile i use one along with a digital thermostat/hydro meter for all my herps that way i know the correct temps


----------



## busterization (Dec 18, 2009)

alright thanks guys ill get one soon.


----------



## Luvmytegu (Jan 19, 2010)

one more question about the lights....how far should light be from actual basking spot? My basking light sits on top of a screen top approx 12-18" away from basking rock if this distance is good, what wattage would you all suggest?
I also had a thought about the UVB...the tank that she is in right now is temparary while we custom build one for her....the tank top has an opening on each end and the middle has a piece if tempered glass...the screen top sits on top of it and the basking light is over her rock/hide with a UTH and the tube uvb lays along side of the heat light. The uvb does go over that piece of tempered glass...could be a problem with her not getting enough uvb? (about 1/3 of the tube light is on the temp glass)


----------



## Luvmytegu (Jan 19, 2010)

Luvmytegu said:


> one more question about the lights....how far should light be from actual basking spot? My basking light sits on top of a screen top approx 12-18" away from basking rock if this distance is good, what wattage would you all suggest?
> I also had a thought about the UVB...the tank that she is in right now is temparary while we custom build one for her....the tank top has an opening on each end and the middle has a piece if tempered glass...the screen top sits on top of it and the basking light is over her rock/hide with a UTH and the tube uvb lays along side of the heat light. The uvb does go over that piece of tempered glass...could be a problem with her not getting enough uvb? (about 1/3 of the tube light is on the temp glass)



What MVB bulbs do you all suggest?...I am going to replace the bulbs for the tegu, except uvb...just got 10.0 tube for her


----------



## Pikey (Jan 22, 2010)

i use a turtle tuff 75w & a sun glo 100w for the basking, 1 - 24" 10.0 (zoo-med), 1- 24" 5.0 (Zoo-med), & a 6700K 24" for lighting

(just to let every1 know the IR bulbs (produce NO VISIBLE LIGHT) If you are using RED (Fake IR Bulbs) prolonged use can cause Blindness in Tegus & Monitors due to their sensitive eyes

(from what i under stand if you use them during the day with other lights it's OK but to be used at a far end or at night where the primary color showing is the Red light change it out)

Use Ceramic heaters (<- true IR bulbs) at night and a regular light bulb to extra heat during the day


----------



## themedic (Jan 31, 2010)

I use a 150w Basking light, and a 26w powersun with UVB. but then agian I dont have any gauges to determine my humidity and temp yet although my tegus are in hibernation i suppose it really doesnt matter right now.


----------

